# Freedom is the right to live as we wish



## vanesita3

Hi again.

There is another phrase i would like translated into latin as i dont have a latin dictionary at home. It is: 'Freedom is the right to live as we wish'.

Thanks


----------



## paxillated

I took 2 years of Latin 45 years ago, and have forgotten most of it. However, I own a book called "Amo, Amas, Amat and More" by Eugene Ehrlich. It contains common Latin phrases, and their translations in English. The translations are both literal and figurative.

I looked for a saying similar to "Freedom is the right to live as we wish," but found nothing. 

I disagree with that saying. If we live completely as we wish, we trample on the rights of others. 

Verbum sat sapienti:
Veritas vos liberabit.
Vincit que si vincit.

(A word to the wise: truth will make you free. First we must conquer our own bad habits. (Lit. "He conquers who conquers himself.")

Learning Latin again,

Ruthie


----------



## Passante

i try to traslate but i studied latin many many many years ago 

Libertas est ius vivere ut volumus


----------



## Starfrown

Passante said:


> Libertas est ius vivere ut volumus


A good attempt, but the Latin infinitive may not be used in that manner.

_Libertas est ius vivendi ut velimus/volumus._

Check the bottom of the page here.

I have found examples from Cicero with both subjunctive and indicative forms of _velle_ after _ut_:

_Quid est enim libertas? Potestas vivendi ut  velis. _(subjunctive after _ut_)
_
Quid quaeris? Confido rem ut volumus esse._ (indicative after _ut_)


----------



## Passante

Starfrown said:


> A good attempt, but the Latin infinitive may not be used in that manner.  Also, I would be tempted to use the appropriate subjunctive form of _velle_.
> 
> _Libertas est ius vivendi ut velimus._
> 
> Check the bottom of the page here.



Great, I agree with you. Thanks.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muy medieval sería _quomodo uelimus_.


----------



## Starfrown

Starfrown said:


> A good attempt, but the Latin infinitive may not be used in that manner.
> 
> _Libertas est ius vivendi ut velimus/volumus._
> 
> Check the bottom of the page here.
> 
> I have found examples from Cicero with both subjunctive and indicative forms of _velle_ after _ut_:
> 
> _Quid est enim libertas? Potestas vivendi ut  velis. _(subjunctive after _ut_)
> _
> Quid quaeris? Confido rem ut volumus esse._ (indicative after _ut_)


I should have noted in the above post that there is a difference in meaning between the sentence with the subjunctive and that with the indicative.  Basically, the difference is as follows:

_ut velimus_ = as we (might) wish (at any time)
_ut volumus_ = as we wish (now)

Thus, as I said earlier, I feel fairly confident that the subjunctive is the best choice for the present translation.


----------

